# Some hope for the hopeless ones



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Something I read in a book this week opened my eyes a little bit:

It was a paragraph about depression ...

And the author pointed out that those that tell themselves that they will always be lonely, depressed, etc and that nothing will change for the better create a vicious cycle for themselves.

I've seen many posts here by people who feel just this way... and I feel that too sometimes... That's why I wanted to share this!

This means us feeling this way is not the way it really is, we create it ourselves....it actually means we're not trapped as we might believe...we can change the cycle by changing our thinking...

I don't know about you but to me that is such a relief...... Knowing that it's just in my head....this despair and hopelesness. :banana


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

I think I've heard something like that too...the hard part is changing the cycle of thinking...I have used affirmations in a meditation that I created for myself...my problem is if I don't use it regulary and when things around me are going wrong, I often drift back into the negative thinking...but all in all, I think I have made progress over the years.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, it's important to be optimistic.


----------



## kazoopaula (Dec 1, 2004)

Ironic...I have been thinking the same thing - about how I have told myself that I just need to get used to the way I feel. I thought I was being "realistic" and brave facing "reality". Now I am seeing that things don't need to be the way they were - that I defined "reality" the best that I knew how with what I knew. I now know more - that things can be different. I've had a taste of different - and it is worth the effort.


----------



## VanDamme (Jun 8, 2004)

Great post!

I definitely agree that you are who you think you are. Change your thinking and you change yourself. The tricky part is the "change". I used to focus on my thoughts and made some progress but also had to look at how emotions work to get a better understanding of myself since as I found out recently I had a very low self esteem in my life. Also, you can't neglect the basics such as food and exersize.

The last 6 months have been great and I no I think I feel like a normal person and feel that this is just the beginning! :banana


----------



## number8 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Great post*

Optimism, yes! If you're so down, then there's nothing left to be but optimistic. Has anyone else just "run out" of depression and its associated feelings? Isn't it possible to get sick of being depressed or anxious?

Never stop trying, even if you fail many times. Everybody fails. React positively when you do and try again. Please. It will eventually work.

We have to quit wasting time and start enjoying it instead.

Get excited about getting better - think of all the good things that'll happen.


----------

